# Best coon bait



## Old Blue21 (Jun 22, 2009)

Ive tried sardines, honey buns, and dog food and i aint caught a thing anybody know of anything else that would catch one.


----------



## Tpr 325 (Jun 22, 2009)

Put the trap were there some coons,,Serious..put it around a  creek or branch they need water bad this time of the year...I use Sardenes,works for me


----------



## Mwaldrop (Jun 22, 2009)

marshmellows and vanilla extract. aint a thing better


----------



## bearhunter39 (Jun 22, 2009)

Bolonga work's real well are you using live trap


----------



## Old Blue21 (Jun 22, 2009)

its a live trap and its by a creek and thanks!!!


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Jun 22, 2009)

I alwas had good luck with honey buns but i have also used pb&j sandwitch AND ONLYGET CLOSE ENOUGH TO SEE THE TRAP TO KEEP SENT DOWN DONT KNOW IF IT REALLY MAKES A DIFFERENCE BUT THATS WHAT I ALWAYS DID AND HAVE CAUGHT ALOT GOOD LUCK TO YOU HOPE IT HELPS


----------



## willcox (Jun 22, 2009)

Dollar store peanut butter


----------



## thomas gose (Jun 22, 2009)

COUNTRY MIKE said:


> I alwas had good luck with honey buns but i have also used pb&j sandwitch



x2 what do yall put in your feeders?


----------



## yelper43 (Jun 23, 2009)

I have had the best luck with pecan swirls but honey buns work pretty good too.


----------



## tayjack87 (Jun 23, 2009)

i think if you put it in the right place it doesnt matter. ive caught them on honey buns, cookies, sardines, marshmellows..... just make sure you have it in the right place and it doesnt matter


----------



## Hawg Daddy (Jun 23, 2009)

Fine a funnel like where the creek goes under the road or a cross over log.They also could be on the hill if there's any corn set there.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jun 23, 2009)

Sardines.


----------



## toolshead86 (Jun 23, 2009)

dont hunt any more but i used just about anything sweet.

an gose i used old rotten fruits i got from local fruit stands in my feeders in the summer an corn soaked in syrup, in winter. just some stuff a old timer once told me that seemed to work.


----------



## Browning01 (Jun 23, 2009)

Cat food in a can is all I have ever used, works everytime.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Jun 23, 2009)

I used cheap dog or cat food in my feeders and would poor vanilla flavering on the bucket to attract them and once they found it they would be there as long as you kept supper on the table


----------



## erniesp (Jun 23, 2009)

They love Twinkies


----------



## coonhunter23 (Jun 23, 2009)

oatmeal pies brings em in ever time!


----------



## ABOUTtoSETuSTR8 (Jun 23, 2009)

i work for wildlife removal company and we put sardines in mustard sauce in out live traps and we catch coons and possums all the time


----------



## cddogfan1 (Jun 23, 2009)

Used pork cracklins for years with good sucess


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Jun 23, 2009)

aint nuttin no better than a honey bun with grape kool-aid poured over the top!!!No joke try it.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 23, 2009)

I can catch one in 1 day if I wanted to on honey buns..You have to set it were the coons are


----------



## jkkj (Jun 23, 2009)

honey bun with vanilla extract. oh did I mention vanilla extract.guranteed.


----------



## deramey67 (Jun 23, 2009)

just find a good creek with coons on it and use honey buns i've caught plenty of coons on them. As for my feeders I use some stuff we make i call it coon candy it's like licorice a five gallon bucket lasts for 4 to 5 weeks it's the best stuff i've ever used


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 23, 2009)

deramey67 said:


> just find a good creek with coons on it and use honey buns i've caught plenty of coons on them. As for my feeders I use some stuff we make i call it coon candy it's like licorice a five gallon bucket lasts for 4 to 5 weeks it's the best stuff i've ever used


How do you make that stuff??


----------



## iowa-boy (Jun 23, 2009)

bacon grease  poured over chunks of fish meat. the bacon grease carries alongways and once they are close enough they get the  fish smell. i use carp or sheepshead.


----------



## thomas gose (Jun 23, 2009)

deramey67 said:


> just find a good creek with coons on it and use honey buns i've caught plenty of coons on them. As for my feeders I use some stuff we make i call it coon candy it's like licorice a five gallon bucket lasts for 4 to 5 weeks it's the best stuff i've ever used



you cant post this and then not tell us how to make it! that aint american!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 23, 2009)

thomas gose said:


> you cant post this and then not tell us how to make it! that aint american!!


I'm close to him and he could atleast give me some to try


----------



## deramey67 (Jun 23, 2009)

if ya'll want i'll meet you and we can hunt over it and u can c whay ya think bout it have lots of pics just don't know how to post them IF ya want some call me and we'll hunt over mine and u can see what u think. call me 706 200 7088


----------



## thomas gose (Jun 23, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I'm close to him and he could atleast give me some to try



that seems fair to me!


----------



## deramey67 (Jun 23, 2009)

just call and we'll get together sometime cheaper than dog food


----------



## houndsman (Jun 23, 2009)

honey buns usually work for me but sometimes a little grape jelly added to it helps


----------



## Andy (Jun 23, 2009)

i've caught them on banana's , honey buns ect. everything in between.


----------



## deramey67 (Jun 23, 2009)

it's all about one thing   LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION, I think a few will agree with that.


----------



## Old Blue21 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks guys caught my first one last night on a hunny bun boy was there a story to it haha


----------



## meat-n-taters (Jul 6, 2009)

best thing I have used is scorched pork cracklings they can smell them a long ways off and will eat through a brick wall to get them.This works well 4 me.


----------



## buckshot1 (Jul 6, 2009)

catch a bream or get some bass shinners


----------



## GlassEyeJones (Jul 6, 2009)

I tried some fried chicken once and it worked great.  We had some in the fridge that was a couple of days old, so i put it in the trap, caught a possum too!


----------



## Corey (Jul 6, 2009)

Moon Pie works good to cut it in half.


----------



## ylhatch (Jul 6, 2009)

corn,sardines.& syrup all mixed together works great.catch 30-40 a year not tomany possums either


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Jul 6, 2009)

if those baits aren't working u may have some trap smart coons or no coons. try to camoflauge ur scent and the trap. cover the wire with vegatation.


----------



## Old Blue21 (Jul 6, 2009)

Naw ive done caught one man it was a big ole boar coon


----------



## cherokeepride741 (Jul 7, 2009)

*coon*



Old Blue21 said:


> its a live trap and its by a creek and thanks!!!


don"t matter if there are no tracks?


----------



## cherokeepride741 (Jul 7, 2009)

*hunting*



Blue Iron said:


> Sardines.


looks like you setting fun in the sun, you can not get them "BLUE"S no where like that.


----------



## tbrown913 (Jul 7, 2009)

go bowfishing, then you will have all the bait you want.  you may get a coyote or possum too though!


----------



## rocknroll hog dogs (Jun 4, 2010)

try salmon if that dont work peanut butter


----------



## Prorain (Jun 5, 2010)

bacon grease,snickers bar,and honey buns from the dollar store mix well use a sandwich bag as a glove and slap some in the back of the cage.Make sure that is has water running threw the trap is what I do catch'm pretty much when I need them.


----------



## Brian Ratliff (Jun 5, 2010)

*X2*



Mwaldrop said:


> marshmellows and vanilla extract. aint a thing better



Sometimes I just spray my traps down with vanilla extract with no bait inside round here you draw ants quick with anything but


----------



## Cottontail (Jun 6, 2010)

If i cant catch them with a honey bun i will move my trap.


----------



## black an tan man (Jun 7, 2010)

iv cought a big blonde coon under a brigde in my foot tarp made like a little hole with rocks around it an in the hole i put realy spicy hot wings.


----------



## FrancoMo (Jun 7, 2010)

got a lady by my house been tearing them up , caught 5 this week using dog food rolled in peanut butter


----------



## plottman25 (Jun 8, 2010)

i caught one on a dead game biddie, i figured i would catch the cat thats been killing them but i caught a big boar instead.


----------



## rocknroll hog dogs (Jun 8, 2010)

peanut butter or salmon or mackerl or bannanas or anything fishie smelling


----------



## Luke0927 (Jun 8, 2010)

need something good too, one killed a bunch of my pigeons for my dog training.....got him on trail cam now its time get even...thinking about some sardines and honeybun


----------



## 1222DANO (Jun 9, 2010)

Don't know exactly where you live but i've put sardines in a live trap and a bear absolutely tore it apart i'm guessing the door shut on him. I only use little debbie snacks now cause of that. Traps are expensive.


----------



## 1222DANO (Jun 9, 2010)

plottman25 said:


> i caught one on a dead game biddie, i figured i would catch the cat thats been killing them but i caught a big boar instead.


 
whats a dead game biddie just curious


----------



## Blue Iron (Jun 9, 2010)

1222DANO said:


> whats a dead game biddie just curious


 
A dead baby fighting chicken.


----------



## plottman25 (Jun 9, 2010)

Blue Iron said:


> A dead baby fighting chicken.



Yup dead fighting chick,


----------



## savethehooch42 (Jun 9, 2010)

Piece of bread with jelly spread on it...
Thats all you'll ever need!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pasinthrough (Jun 9, 2010)

Used fish, and most of the other stuff posted here, always go back to the Honey Bun!


----------

